# Hog hunting redlands wma



## slayer205 (Jan 25, 2017)

So I am very confused on the laws and rules of hog hunting wma lands. I understand that if it is small game season you have to use small game weapons, however it states that fox and bobcat can be taken with large caliber weapons? So does the redlands allow me to use a 308 to hunt hog or do i have to use a .22mag?


----------



## b rad (Jan 31, 2017)

yes if theres a fur bearer season you can use a rifle


----------



## Beretta682 (Feb 5, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the archery only area of Watson springs applies to deer hunting only, not small game.


----------



## MNboy82 (Nov 3, 2017)

I was thinking about the exact same question...would love to take a 308 out "fox hunting" and harvest a hog.  Basically, do we just need to have a small game license, a rifle, and we are good?


----------



## redriverpete (Nov 21, 2017)

Based on the wording of this years regs, it sure looks to me like we can shoot a hog while hunting on a wma for bobcat or fox with a centerfire rifle in calibers .17 and higher.  The wording has changed from previous years regs, so seems like that is the intended meaning.  Took me several readings to figure it out though.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes, you can hunt Redlands (or any WMA which does not explicitly forbid it) with centerfire arms December thru February (fur bearer season).  Hogs are definitely fair game.

Beretta682, you are correct.  Watson Springs is archery only for deer season only.  You may hunt with firearms during small game/furbearer season.  I called the DNR recently to make sure.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Jan 28, 2019)

MNboy82 said:


> I was thinking about the exact same question...would love to take a 308 out "fox hunting" and harvest a hog.  Basically, do we just need to have a small game license, a rifle, and we are good?


You would also need a WMA license to hunt on WMAs


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 28, 2019)

elmer_fudd said:


> You would also need a WMA license to hunt on WMAs



WMA license was done away with when license fees were increased.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 30, 2019)

slayer205 said:


> So I am very confused on the laws and rules of hog hunting wma lands. I understand that if it is small game season you have to use small game weapons, however it states that fox and bobcat can be taken with large caliber weapons? So does the redlands allow me to use a 308 to hunt hog or do i have to use a .22mag?


Be mindful that if you are furbearer hunting you need to have a predator call on you to justify carrying the rifle. I just picked up a cheap rabbit squealer so I'm covered.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 23, 2019)

I hunted Ocmulgee a few times and didn't carry a call. Didn't really think about it honestly. 
That said, does not having a call really mean you are not hunting fur bearer?


----------



## Pirasyl (May 4, 2019)

Guys, I'm not sure about the legal part of using night vision sights in this circumstance. I came across a shop with these tools https://www.prgdefense.com/ and decided to get hold of one. Is it allowed or only the type of weapon matters?


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 7, 2019)

Pirasyl said:


> Guys, I'm not sure about the legal part of using night vision sights in this circumstance. I came across a shop with these tools https://www.prgdefense.com/ and decided to get hold of one. Is it allowed or only the type of weapon matters?



You can't hunt hogs at night on WMAs.


----------

